# NexNet und 11839



## heiko2107 (4 Februar 2004)

Hallo,
eine Freundin von mir hat vor einigen Tagen eine Telefonrechnung der FA. NexNet (hier im Forum offensichtlich nicht unbekannt) bekommen, auf der Gebühren von knapp 100 Euro für die Nummer *11839* verlangt werden.
Das sie diese Nummer wissentlich gewählt hat kann sie zu 100% ausschließen. Ach ja, nen Dialer kann es auch nicht sein, da sie keinen PC hat  
Wie gehen wir jetzt am besten weiter vor bzw. wie formulieren wir in diesem Fall am besten den Wiederspruch gegen die Rechnung(Alle Vorlagen, die ich gefunden habe beziehen sich auf Dialer) ??

MfG

Heiko2107
-Nicht (wissentlich) verwandt oder verschwägert mit dem Admin "Heiko"-


----------



## technofreak (4 Februar 2004)

Wie ich sehe, hast du die gleiche Frage in unserem Nachbarforum gestellt:
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1721318&d=30&a=1&t=1851169

Hast du denn bei der RegTP um Auskunft über den Betreiber der Nummer  ersucht?

Ohne  Kenntnis darüber, wer sich hinter dieser Nummer verbirgt, ist es schwierig irgendeinen
Hinweis zu geben.

TF


----------



## heiko2107 (4 Februar 2004)

Jepp,
die Anfrage per Mail is heute rausgegangen. Aber bis jetzt noch keinerlei Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2004)

Ist zwar für "Dialer-Befall" gedacht, aber das Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 16 TKV sollte angefordert werden

Als ersten Schritt - soweit nicht bereits erledigt - empfehle ich:


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welcher nicht, da sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:

Vgl. § 15 Abs. 2 TKV

(2) Begleicht der Kunde die Rechnung nur teilweise, ist, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist, im Zweifel davon auszugehen, dass die Zahlung auf die Forderungen der einzelnen Anbieter entsprechend ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung erfolgt.

Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch findest Du unter: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass Du im Streitfall den Zugang des Widerspruchs beweisen musst. Deshalb dieses Schreiben als Einschreiben mit Rückschein senden. Normaler Brief und Fax geht auch, wenn Du von Deinen Faxgeräte auf der ersten verkleinerten Seite des Schreibens den Sendebericht ausgedruckt bekommst. Ein „normales“ Faxjournal ist nicht als Beweis geeignet.


Zum Problem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 16 TKV:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135


Zur Registrierung und ihrer rechtlichen Bedeutung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123


Einen ganz konkreten Fall mit vielen Musterschreiben findet man unter:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0   und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3560&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0   – kostet aber etwas Zeit.

Wichtig ist dann noch die Beweislastumkehr im Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Die Beweislastumkehr ist notwendig, weil die Mehrwertdienstanbieter sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass mit der Einwahl ein Vertrag geschlossen sei und ihr Dialer sich niemals automatisch einwählen würde.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 Februar 2004)

Hallo Heiko!

Die Nummer gehört jedenfalls laut Regulierungsbehörde (www.regtp.de) der DTMS AG:
http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-09-03_m/index.html 

Bei Teletarif.de gibt es zwei Diskussionen zu den Nummern. In einer schreibst Du selber als Heiko2107, so vermute ich. 
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/1604-1.html
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/1174-1.html

Mir fallen zwei Möglichkeiten ein, wie man in diese Kostenfalle tappen kann:
- Über die 118er-Nummern werden Telefonsexgespräche "ohne 0190er-Kosten" (Werbeaussage) abgerechnet. 
- Auskunftsdienste bieten eine direkte Weitervermittlung zum Gesprächspartner an. Dabei fallen dann weiterhin hohe Minutenpreise an. 

Ich habe mir die Preislisten der Mobilfunkanbieter angesehen, da taucht dieser Dienst für 3,60 Euro/Min auf. Die Telekomauskunft 11833 kostet 0,70 Euro/Min. Meine Vermutung liegt auf bei Version 2.

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2004)

Hallo Heiko,

wenn deine Freundin aber nicht in die von Nebelwolf beschriebenen Kostenfallen getappt ist, fallen mir noch folgende Möglichkeiten ein:

Softwarefehler
Fremdaufschaltungen
Manipulationen am Hausanschluss 

Für all dieses kann man deine Freundin nicht verantwortlich machen. 

Verlange deshalb -wie Jurist bereits schrieb- neben dem kompletten EVN unbedingt die Vorlage der Dokumentation der technischen Überprüfung der Verbindungen.

Nexnet wird deiner Freundin dann sicherlich folgendes schreiben:  ....hat ergeben, dass die Verbindungen eindeutig ihrem Anschluss zugeordnet werden können...

Lass dich damit nicht abspeisen!!

Siehe hierzu auch:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/olghamm171003.htm

Gruß wibu


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Nexnet wird deiner Freundin dann sicherlich folgendes schreiben:  ....hat ergeben, dass die Verbindungen eindeutig ihrem Anschluss zugeordnet werden können...



Dann bitte um Übersendung des Prüfberichts.


----------

